# A hello and question about exercising question about Wii fit +



## DownHome (Jan 20, 2006)

hello all, Downhome here. I peruse this thread for encouragement and ideas. Although I usually post in goats or bees. I'm tired of being fat and am really ready to be off on my journey of being thinner and healthier again.

I started out this year 7 pounds heavier than I am now, so at least I am headed in the right direction.

Does anyone else have Wii fit Plus or Biggest Loser? Can you tell me how it works and if it is encouraging and or productive. I read that you can challenge friends online to exercising competitions. I think that that might help me on my journey. I love a good competition. I used to have a friend to workout with, but then we moved away and without another person helping to keep me motivated I don't do very good.

Downhome


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

I don't have the Wii hooked up to the internet so I don't know about those features. I have Wii Fit + and EA active with Bob Greene or something like that. EA active is more like a work out class I have done the 30 day challenge which is just a 20min or so workout depending on the level you set with 20 workouts to be done in 30 days or less. The encouragement is very positive ...over the top sometimes. One exercise and they will say things like "with that focus you will be a winner" I noticed the contrast with Wii fit since they don't usually say anything...except at the begining with the body test..if you have trouble the text might say something like do you have trouble walking. The new games on the Fit + are fairly fun and good for an aerobic or balance workout and you can also set up a yoga/strength training workout each time. With Fit the motivation is putting stamps on the calendar and unlocking a few things that are not that hard to unlock.

I can't help with the Biggest Loser but there are a lot more workout games besides those 3.


----------



## longhorngal (Aug 4, 2005)

We got the Wii Fit Plus for Christmas along with a new Wii and so far I really like it. I am NOT a video game person (unless you count pacman and space invaders) but it is interesting enough to me to get on it about every day.
With the balance board you keep track of your weight and BMI. The program records and graphs your weight and you can set weight loss goals.
You can design your own routine and once you have done the particular exercise once it is more free flowing without the instruction for the exercise.
It keeps track of how long you've exercised and calories burned. I'm not sure how accurate the calories burned is but it seems like it's fairly close to me.
I haven't been doing it long enough to have lost weight but I'm really going to get gung ho about it this week since all the kids are finally back at school and I'm at home, at last, by myself!
To sum it up I think it's really good for someone like me that hasn't been exercising much at all and needs to work back into it. Someone that's allready fit I don't know that they would use it to stay that way or go on to something more challenging. I'm a long way from that point! My husband did say that the MIL of one of his coworkers lost a bunch of weight with this program. It's the main reason I told him to go ahead and get it.

Here is a link to an article I found-I think it describes it pretty well:
http://www.wired.com/gamelife/2009/10/wii-fit-plus/


----------



## FoxyWench (Jan 22, 2010)

i liked wii fit, i realy like wii fit +...

the problem with wii fit was there was sooo much waiting between excersizes so by the time you got to the next one your heart rate already dropped...
the new one has the ability to combine some of the excersizes into semi customized workouts that actually flow with little resting time so is much more effcient...
the biggest thing i like bout it though is its more like a game and less like excersize.
the jogging hulahoop and boxing are REALY good for getting that heart pumping without being over the top exherting, and the yoga has a nice selection, as does the strength. i also like the free step which essentially is you stepping on and off the board for as long as you program it while it keeps track of your steps (great for rainy days when you cant go for a walk) the nice thing though is you can change the channel during it, the wiimote ticks to keep time so you can step while watching your fave tv show!
wii fit + now not only tracks work out time, but now also keeps track of aprox calories burned and has 2 new graphing features, 1 to keep track of your stpes per day if your keeping record and the other for waist measurment, deifnatly nice bonus features...
and the balance games are just fun 

ive been doing wii fit for almost a year now, and wii fit plus for about a week and thus far am down from 350 to 298lbs, i typically do 1/2 hour a day 3 days a week and change up each days activities

i also have "my personal trainer" for the wii, and i like it its more arobic and definatly "none stop" i do this 2 days a week and my heart deifnatly moves with it, but i dont like that i cant check my form.

i think id like to check out the EA one, as well as the new one with the camera as well...but im realy happy with the wii fit + because its flat out fun...
it doesnt realy truly "Motivate" you, but the excersizes are more like games and so you want to keep playing 

unfortunatly ive been plateuing lately so am trying to kick it up a bit, but 50lbs in a year is realy good progress...got another 100 before i hit my "major goal"

i dont however thing it would be "challenging" enough for most already fit people...but it would still be fun as a "maintence" program on the days you cant get to the gym and stuff.


----------



## longhorngal (Aug 4, 2005)

Congratulations on the weight loss. That's outstanding! I have been using a new site called habitforge.com to build healthy habits. It's a free site that you enter a goal into-my first one was flossing nightly- and every day it sends you an email asking if you were successful the previous day. It says it takes 21 days to create a new habit so that's how long it tracks you on any goal. Anyway, I've found it so helpful that today I started a new goal of some type of exercise for 20 minutes daily. Hopefully that will help keep me going as there's something about checking the box marked "no" for "I wasn't sucessful yesterday" that really bugs me LOL.

I did get My Fitness Coach 2 and it's ok, it's supposed to get harder as you go along so I'm reserving judgement on how short the workouts are so far.
I've heard the one with the camera really doesn't track you very well. It's a great idea but sounds like it needs some tweaking.


----------



## FoxyWench (Jan 22, 2010)

thats goog to knwo about the cam one, the reason id get it would be for tracking form, so if its not quite there yet ill wait for them to redo it and re-release a new one with the same software in a year or so lol.

its deifnatly little by little but i figure if i can average 1lb per week, thats 50lbs per year and thats alot. ive set my next goat at 250, then itll be 200 as my "major goal" (at which point i plan on rewarding myself big) at 200 ill be "reevaluating" how i feel and look ultimatly supposedly my ideal weight is 150, but i feel id be too breakable at that and think 165-200 is a good place to be if im healthy as well...


----------



## green-tangerine (Dec 28, 2008)

Hey there, I have the wii fit plus and the biggest looser. I got the biggest looser for Christmas and it does seem really good. It has taken me a bit to get into because it is harder. The day after my first workout my stomach muscles were so sore. I have to work though to make it a habit. I'm all over the place with it.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

I've got the EA Sports Active, and I have to tell you that it's REAL good. I went into it the first time thinking "Eh, this'll be a snore."

25 minutes later I could barely freakin' stand up.  Within a week I'd lost about 4 lbs, and I can tell my leg muscles are getting stronger.

I've known a lot of people who've had both, and all of them say that if you want to focus on overall health (stretching, yoga, some working out, etc.) Wii Fit is better, whereas if you want more cardio/weight training type stuff, EA Sports Active is better. I'd tend to agree.


----------

